# Introducing...Sadie!



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

This is my girl TATF Sadie. She is 50% Boer, the other half being Nubian. Sadie is due to kid May 22 at the earliest, but I'm leaning towards her going in June. She's bred to a RRD Remington son so I'm expecting great things from her kids.


























Here is a picture of the buck she's bred to.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they should have some nice kids, 
great buck + beautiful doe = awesome kids


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. These kids will be my show prospects for the year. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks rather thin to be due soon, I say she has a bit longer to go 

or are those old pictures of her :shrug: 

I like the look of her though


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I took those last week. She's bagged up nicely but because she hasn't dropped down and isn't terribly wide looking is why I think she's due in June(She was put in with the buck Dec 24 but was coming out of heat then.)

Here is a rear and down the top shot from last week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to say a single but because she is long there is a chance she is hiding twins


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'm really hoping for twins, a boy and a girl so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I hope for you she has one of each :boy: :girl:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

well, looking at the mass of the buck, whatever she has ought to be big. Good luck- I hope you get what you want.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, you'd be surprised at how the boers can hide their kids, one of ours didn't even look pregnant and one day she just went and popped out three kids!! 

I'd say a single for her, but twins would be possible.  :girl: :boy:


----------

